# [SOLVED] Suspected Wireless Router Problem



## robinbagon (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a bizarre problem in that whenever I try to watch a youtube video, my wireless connection crashes. Once I leave youtube, it re-establishes itself.

All other sites are fine. This problem occurs when using youtube with any device (including Windows 7 PC, Mac, and moblie devices. All of these devices use youtube happily on other networks.

Furthermore, there is no problem when watching youtube videos with the LAN cable plugged in to my laptop.

I deduce that this has to be a problem with the wireless router. But how to fix it?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Suspected Wireless Router Problem*








and welcome to the Forum

You could be exceeding the capabilities of the wireless connection. Let's take a peek at your environment:

please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## robinbagon (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Suspected Wireless Router Problem*

Hello,

Thanks for the reply. I think that I have attached what you have asked for.

Regards,
Robin.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Suspected Wireless Router Problem*

Hello,

Are you still having an issue? Your signal looks good.

You may try updating your router's firmware to the latest, if you have not done it yet.

Please update us with your progress.


----------



## robinbagon (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Suspected Wireless Router Problem*

hello,

Thanks for the reply. Actually, I've solved this problem. I just restored the rooter to default settings and started again.

I do, however, have a new problem which I've posted here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...less-connection-speed-607173.html#post3478900


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Suspected Wireless Router Problem*

Thanks for letting us know. 

Looks like etaf is already assisting you. You're in good hands.


----------

